# Brauche Hilfe bei TrackMania nations forever!!!!!



## da_baerli (17. August 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich brauche eure Hilfe :

- können auch andere Spieler im online modus meine selbst lackierten Autos sehen ????? wen NEIN wie kann ich dies machen???

- und können auch andere spieler die gedownloadeten 2d wagen sehen ( sind im RICHTIGEN Ordner angelegt !!!! ) ???

danke schon mal im voraus für die helfenden beiträgen...


----------



## JimBeam (17. August 2008)

Nein dafür brauchst du das kostenpflichtige Trackmania United Forever.


----------



## Digger (17. August 2008)

doch eig ging das schon, "früher" zu zeiten ohne united konnte man das sehen. in den einstellungen kann man bei spiel sagen dass auch andere skins angezeigt werden können.


----------



## heartcell (17. August 2008)

bei mir kein problem, bei mir sehen andere meine lackierung.
auch ohne united


----------



## JimBeam (17. August 2008)

Echt ich hätte gedacht das funktioniert nicht, aber mit anderen Modellen ist es auf jeden Fall so.


----------



## bofrost (12. April 2009)

in trackmania nations konnte man den sogenannten individuellen skin nur sehen wenn der andere seinen account mit einem orginalen trackmania key registriert hat(original,sunrise oder halt nations). Bei trackmania forever bruacht man auf jedenfall united dazu.


----------



## iceman650 (13. April 2009)

richtig. bei nations- oder united forever braucht man n einen united oder united forever key.


----------



## ger_cornholio (14. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man nicht auch einen "locator" anlegen könnte, da bei Nations eigentlich nur P2P deaktiviert ist.

(Ein locator is ne kleine Datei mit ner URL drinnen, die dem Spiel sagt, wo man den Skin aus dem Internet runterladen kann)


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

also, wenn es NUR um die lackierung geht, könnte es auch mit der free-version klappen... ^^

aber WENN es geht, dann "von allein", du musst also auf keinen fall irgendwas selber einstellen.


----------

